# My nightscapes!



## d2pix (May 28, 2013)

Hey forum!

I'm new and I wanna show you some of my nightscape pictures!

#1




#2



The Final Countdown!! von xchar0n auf Flickr

#3



Simplonpass Pano von xchar0n auf Flickr

#4



Onyx von xchar0n auf Flickr

#5



Falling Stars von xchar0n auf Flickr

#6



Snowtrails von xchar0n auf Flickr

#7



Finnen Dorf von xchar0n auf Flickr

Thx for your feedback :thumbup:


----------



## BlkdOutGsxr (May 28, 2013)

This is a really nice set of images, my personal preference with star trails would be to have quite a bit longer of an exposure so there is a seem-less look to the trails. That's just my preference though. #1 is my favorite, but #2 would be my favorite if the trails where like I stated.


----------



## Photographiend (May 28, 2013)

So far I am loving your stuff.


----------



## oldhippy (May 28, 2013)

Really good stuff.  Like 2 best.


----------



## ryanwaff (May 28, 2013)

I absolutely love this set! #2,3 and 5 are my favourites!

I personally prefer your star trails, I find the "seemless" star trails to be too messy and actually ruin a photo for me. Where as yours... are simply amazing! They add such an ethereal/ mystical feel to the images. Almost like there are thousands of comets in the sky. 

Oh woah! Looking again at number 4 i just noticed the mountains in the background. That is actually another awesome image! 

Overall, great set! I absolutely love your style.


----------



## WesternGuy (May 28, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.  This set is a very nice start.  I like the first two of the set.  Looking forward to more.

WesternGuy


----------



## tookrzy4u192 (May 28, 2013)

Awesome set! Loved each of the pictures


----------



## d2pix (May 28, 2013)

Thank you guys for the great feedback!

heres' another one

#8



Glow von xchar0n auf Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow (May 28, 2013)

Nice work. #2,5 and 7 I like the best.


----------



## PhotoTish (May 28, 2013)

Very, very nice :thumbup:


----------



## spacefuzz (May 28, 2013)

Very nice images, I think if you work on finding some stronger fore grounds they will start getting into the amazing catagory.


----------



## mike_rambo (May 29, 2013)

beautiful, 2,3,6 are my faves


----------



## cptkid (May 29, 2013)

Amazing captures, wish I lived in a place like this. Keep it up =]


----------



## d2pix (May 30, 2013)

*#9
*



Moosalp von xchar0n auf Flickr


----------



## gregtallica (May 30, 2013)

These are awesome! I like how your star trails look like meteors raining down.

You should do some with longer trails.


----------



## GRafyx (May 30, 2013)

I really like #2, #5 and #7! Great job! Are they post processed? Because I love the colors!


----------



## cenote (May 30, 2013)

WOW, there all very impressive to me.  Keep up the great photos, and posting.


----------



## d2pix (May 31, 2013)

GRafyx said:


> I really like #2, #5 and #7! Great job! Are they post processed? Because I love the colors!


Yes they are. For the right colors I only correctet the WB. 

These aren't normal startrails. You can see, the trails are small in the beginning and bigger at their end. #2  #5 # and #7 are compose of a minimum of 40 single pics. 

Thx a lot for your great feedback! These was my favourite nightscapes but i'm gonna show you some more if you like it.

The next one was made at full moon. I like the trails in the snow

#10


----------



## TATTRAT (May 31, 2013)

Awesome. Really, great stuff, OP. Thanks so much!


----------



## d2pix (Jun 1, 2013)

Another Pano
*
#11
*


----------



## GRafyx (Jun 2, 2013)

d2pix said:


> GRafyx said:
> 
> 
> > I really like #2, #5 and #7! Great job! Are they post processed? Because I love the colors!
> ...


Could you make a complete tutorial on how to do this kind of star trails? That would be so kind of you!


----------



## Geaux (Jun 2, 2013)

All phenomenal!   I've never seen star trails done quite like this before, I'm very impressed.


----------



## d2pix (Jun 3, 2013)

Thx :thumbup:

Here's another picture with these trails

*#11 Falling Stars
*


----------



## d2pix (Jul 8, 2013)

*#12 Milky Way 






*


----------



## tenthumbs (Jul 8, 2013)

I too would be interested in how to do star trails that look like comets or meteors.  What is your technique or can you point me to a "how to?"

Thank you


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 8, 2013)

d2pix said:


> *#12 Milky Way
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What were the settings for this shot?


----------



## d2pix (Jul 9, 2013)

tenthumbs said:


> I too would be interested in how to do star trails that look like comets or meteors.  What is your technique or can you point me to a "how to?"
> 
> Thank you



First you have to open your exposures in a pile in PS. (You have to make around 40-60 pics to get a nice effect). Set the blending mode of the first picture on normal and the opacity on 100%. Then set the blending mode of all other picture on lighten and set the opacity of the second picture in 98%...the third on 96%...the 4. on 94% .... and do that for every picture. Thats the magic trick  I hope you know what I mean? my english isnt really good :blushing:



D-B-J said:


> d2pix said:
> 
> 
> > *#12 Milky Way
> ...



Its a stack of the following exposures :
3 x 2 min
3 x 3 min
3 x 3 min 30
1 x 5 min for the foreground

I guided it with a selfmade Barndoor


----------



## Photographiend (Jul 9, 2013)

WOW! That last one made my jaw drop. Let me tell you. You ARE an exceptional photographer. 

And shooting the starts :heart: you have found my weakness.


----------



## TheEditor (Jul 9, 2013)

WOW. Your pictures are amazing! Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## d2pix (Jul 9, 2013)

Photographiend said:


> WOW! That last one made my jaw drop. Let me tell you. You ARE an exceptional photographer.
> 
> And shooting the starts :heart: you have found my weakness.


Thank you so much! It's nice to hear something like that!

Eidt: thx The Editor too!!


----------



## emdiemci (Jul 9, 2013)

Make a Youtube on how to make the star trails!  Besides that really like the pictures they are inspiring.


----------



## JoeLeBean (Jul 10, 2013)

They're simply AWESOME!!!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## pab (Jul 10, 2013)

sick pics.   I really like every single one of them...


----------



## Devinhullphoto (Jul 10, 2013)

I love them all but I really enjoy #6.


----------



## hayleyfraser24 (Jul 11, 2013)

Stunning photography! Truly beautiful, we're these all taken in Switzerland?


----------



## d2pix (Jul 12, 2013)

hayleyfraser24 said:


> Stunning photography! Truly beautiful, we're these all taken in Switzerland?



Thank you! Yes, they're all taken in Switzerland


----------



## caveman (Jul 12, 2013)

Very very nice work, I really want to get into this style!


----------



## riverside (Jul 13, 2013)

Dang those are nice!


----------



## RaceJones.503 (Jul 14, 2013)

Those star trails are nice! How are you getting that effect? 

Have you ever tried something like this?
500px / Photo "Engage" by Lincoln Harrison


----------

